# Number Six arrived today



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Got number six today -

You may have seen it on Ebay if you follow such things...

An NOS Strada seen here sitting next to number five, an NOS corsa..










So now in order of acquisition -

1XM Carbon
Professional
MX Leader
Corsa Extra
Corsa
Strada

Bringing the total count in the stable to 19.

and yes,

I AM STILL MARRIED - What a gal....


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*But but but.....*

But they are not built up yet! Plus you need a 753 frame HA!


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

martinrjensen said:


> But they are not built up yet! Plus you need a 753 frame HA!


Yeah...

Did you get the part of 19 bikes and still married?

Out of those 19, I have only three not built out.. 

Speaking of building out -

Would it be a sin to build these out in SRAM Rival?

As much as I would like to continue with period Campy or DA, it is killing me...


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

good for you - all great bikes!!!!


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I suppose you could use Sram..., it's not like they will explode or anything, I don't think.....Actually only one of mine is even close to period correct. I just like ergo shifting too much. My 90's Corsa is fitter with 9 speed ergo which I think is only a few years past the 91 frame build date.


fasteddy07 said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Did you get the part of 19 bikes and still married?
> 
> ...


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

Where does the Strada fall in the Merckx hierarchy? I think I've seen a Strada made from Columbus Cromor which was a mid-range tubing.


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes - 
I think it was an entry level racer - Same geo as a corsa? Cromor tubes.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

So, this brings up the question - of the Merckx bikes that you have ridden, which do you like the best and why?


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Good question -
The only ones I have built up and ready to ride are the 1XM (carbon) the Corsa Extra the Professional and the MX Leader.
One thing I am learning is wheels make a world of difference also - but without going into that, 
Since getting the Corsa Extra road ready I have rarely been on anything else, except the cross bike for races..
I love the carbon ride - but as I failed explaining to my wife while riding last weekend, and I will no doubt do again here, there really IS something about a quality steel frame that make for a great riding experience. I don't have Titanium but do have carbon, steel and Alu (19 bikes total) If I could only have one, this would be it;









The only thing not period is the wheels -

DA 7400 8 Speed


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

My Corsa is made with SL. They made some with Deda also, not sure with what else


fasteddy07 said:


> Yes -
> I think it was an entry level racer - Same geo as a corsa? Cromor tubes.


----------

